# Imp-Skin Covered Book



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

One of the Witchfinders-General of generations past left this gruesome relic for me:









He sewed the eyes and mouth shut. Don't know why.









The binding has loosened a lot over the years.









Until I figure out what to do with it, it will sit next to the WFG guestbook.









Here's a 
How-To/Not Quite Tutorial


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great job really like the sewed lips and eye's


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks good. Have you thought about a little brown on the threads to age them? Whatever you do or don't, it still looks good.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Great job.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now _that's_ a coffee table book of a different color and look


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Cool! I dig it :zombie:


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Those turned out awesome. I love that you finished the back of the book. It's the details that bring it together.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Looks good. Have you thought about a little brown on the threads to age them? Whatever you do or don't, it still looks good.


That's a good idea. I don't know if I could do that without getting the paint on the book though.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That's very cool, I love the horns and ears


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks great! Love the stitching on the back and how the skin has separated. I'll have to try this with my in-progress Necronomicon.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Yeah!! That's so cool. Is that a nipple on the back? Very nice work. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Jess-o-Lantern (Oct 25, 2009)

Is there a How-to? I would love to add a book like this to my library scene!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

The link to the how-to is at the bottom of the post. I will edit to make it more noticeable.

Thanks everybody.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Those are cool!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I love it! You always have such cool ideas!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

I really like this...the horns, ears, stitches...very cool.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Every time I come to the forum I find something like this that just boggles the mind. The creativity and craftsmanship is amazing.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks guys. You are all very encouraging. When I look at my finished props I mostly see all the things I wish I'd done better/differently.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

That looks great nice job.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

creepy. Its awesome!


----------

